Ask HN: How HN helps you? - seriousQ
======
gallerdude
I keep a curated list of a bunch of interesting quotes I find here. When I'm
not quite feeling like working but don't feel like descending to Facebook or
YouTube, it's a great read.

~~~
pouta
Mind to share that list?

~~~
gallerdude
[https://pastebin.com/nGdTsKXx](https://pastebin.com/nGdTsKXx)

Not all these are from HN, but it was the origin of the list, and majority of
the quotes are.

------
bmuppireddy
I have started reading/using HN from the last 2 months. Here are my takeaways
from it.

1.I get to pick and read the highly approved news in the areas of my interest.
It cuts down the time I need to spend on other sites. 2\. I get curated news
from other subjects which I can choose to ignore or sometimes get high level
insight into it if it interested me. 3\. Because of the quality of readers in
HN, it kind of points what is important and what is not. 4\. Last and the most
important aspect is the comments section which adds more value than the topic.

To capture the gist, the signal to noise ration is high in HN which helps my
time.

------
zhte415
It gives osmosis. This is valuable, circumstances being in environments
distant culturally and technologically from peers.

------
alashley
I got work through HN when I was in a tough spot a few years ago.

